# Where to buy furniture and Electrical App.?



## hisham (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everybody
I live in Melbourne since 3 weeks, and looking for buying a furniture >
I have IKEA as cheap prices.
I heared about Factory Seconds Warehouse. where can I find it?

Does Harvey Norman have good electrical appliances prices?

Thank you
Hisham


----------



## patricia23 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hey found this information:

Factory Seconds Warehouse
Address:
71 Montague St.
Nth Wollongong
NSW
2500
Telephone: 02 4228 7508
Information: Opening Hours: Monday - Friday 9.00 to 4.30, Saturday 9.00 to 3.00, Sunday 10.00 to 3.00


----------

